# Piranhas



## redbl (Feb 5, 2011)

would somebody no something about suckers that hangs on my window of my aquarium.those bug came out lately and i dont no what they are.i have my four piranhas in there.i been cleaning my tank and gravel vaccuum and they keep on coming back.my water his always sparkel clean for my babys.his it dangerous those bug and how can i get reed of them.thank you.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Does it have a shell? lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

you mean the little gold colour shelled snails?


----------



## redbl (Feb 5, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> you mean the little gold colour shelled snails?


yes and it kine of have a shell on the back.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

diy snail trap.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL those are just harmless (and actually helpful) snails! 
Here is how you trap them:
Place a small glass in the tank and put a piece of lettuce or some other vegetable you have lying around in the glass.
Wait a few days and when the snails have swarmed the veggies remove the glass. 
Repeat until your snail problem is under control.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ohh wow, I was so confused from the first post.

If you feed your P's pellets you should try picking a few snails out and dropping them back into the tank while you drop pellets in, I tricked my P's into eating snails.. About a week after they realized they're food my tank has been snail free.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

HGI said:


> Ohh wow, I was so confused from the first post.
> 
> If you feed your P's pellets you should try picking a few snails out and dropping them back into the tank while you drop pellets in, I tricked my P's into eating snails.. About a week after they realized they're food my tank has been snail free.


Now thats a good idea


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

HGI said:


> Ohh wow, I was so confused from the first post.
> 
> If you feed your P's pellets you should try picking a few snails out and dropping them back into the tank while you drop pellets in, I tricked my P's into eating snails.. About a week after they realized they're food my tank has been snail free.


That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Great idea! I will try that there are a lot of snails in my 135.


----------

